# What is the density of the CBD in your city?



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Metropolitan said:


> Thanks for the pictures Krull.
> It's been too long I haven't been to NYC. I must go back !


If you want to see more of my photos of Harlem go to these 2 links...

NYC: Harlem, Manhattan (Part 1 - 60 photos!)

NYC: Harlem, Manhattan (Part 2 - 55 photos!)


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Metropolitan said:


> I agree with you. Especially that NYC and Paris are both fantastic cities anyway.
> Actually, those are my personal two favourites in the whole world...
> 
> 
> ...


You touch on a crucial point in understanding the concept of CBD in Paris as compared to say London or NYC. In neither of those two cities has the traditional finance centre been so displaced as in paris. 

In London the City retains prominence and in NYC the Wall St. Downtown areas does as weell but in paris the old established Bourse-opera financial centre has seen its position stripped away. It remains an important area but no longer dominates Paris business.

Likewise the fact that La defense is new and non traditional and "outside the wall" deprives it to an extent of the stature of the City or Downtown. As you say paris has a mushrooming effect which exists everywhere but for idiosyncratic reasone is more noted in Paris than in the other global alpha cities it is naturally compared to.

This effect makes the notion of CBD more tricky to pin down.


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

EtherealMist said:


> Is the Square Mile the original borders of London, before it grew into a huge city?


The City of London

:bow:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

tigerboy said:


> Marvellous pano pof Paris Spliff. Paris intramuros is incredibly dense yet remarkably can feel as if it isn't. It can feel spacious even though it is nothing of the kind. I suppose that is good planning.


I will NEVER forget seeing the Eiffel Tower my first time. We followed a guidebook to reccomend approaching it
via the Trocadero metro station from the opposite bank of the Seine. It was strange because this meant a bit
of a walk, but we did it anyway. I turned up and saw to huge art deco edifices, I peeked round the corner and
saw a line of golden statues of women looking to their left - and what were they looking at but a massive vista 
of open space, set in marble below us, and leading right up to the tower. It was awe inspiring.

stand between these two buildings below:









and youll see:









then this atop the massive marble steps:









and finally this:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

EtherealMist said:


> Is the Square Mile the original borders of London, before it grew into a huge city?



yes vaguely outlined by the original Roman walls. The population in medieval times was hideously crowded - right up to prewar days it was stll more crowded than in modern times. Now of course its been taken over by office buildings built on the bombsites, in a complex of historic streets still with a medieval streetplan. Its weird but youll find streets that look like a village centre, then turn the corner and therell be a skyscraper there.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

So are the borders of London proper still just a square mile?


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

EtherealMist said:


> So are the borders of London proper still just a square mile?


'London proper' refers to Greater London, which is approx 607 sq miles.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> The population in medieval times was hideously crowded - right up to prewar days it was stll more crowded than in modern times.


That's not true spliff fairy. The City of London's population started to decline a long time before WWII. This is the City of London's historical population:
1700 208,000 
1750 144,000 
1801 128,129
1841 123,563
1881 50,569
1901 26,846
1931 10,999
1951 5,324 
1981 6,700 
1991 5,400
2001 7,400 
2005 9,200

In comparison, the medieval heart of Paris still has approx. 100,000 inhabitants, down from 400,000 at its peak.

For those who would like to calculate population densities, the City of London covers 2.9 km² whereas the medieval heart of Paris covers 4.39 km².


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

London's (the whole city) population peak was in the 1930's, at 8.6 million! Today is it 7.5 million.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

London_2006 said:


> London's (the whole city) population peak was in the 1930's, at 8.6 million! Today is it 7.5 million.


Yeah that's because of suburbanisiation. People started commuting from outside the official boundaries. The metro of London has never shrunk. It expanded continuously. However with the population inside the official boundaries of London now increasing quite rapidly, I expect a new all time peak population to be set within the next decade or so.

On the topic of the City of London. Yes the City is the original Roman and medieval settlement. However it's worth noting that the city of Westminster, which was originally separate from London, is also medieval.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I dont know how bigger is San Diego, but here's a pic of San Diego downtownt


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

here's the CBD of Johannesburg, South Africa...also not too sure of the numbers
in terms of population and skyscraper density per square mile.










South Western precinct


----------

